# Suche BikeShop für Bikeleasing / JobRad



## tortelli_de (11. Januar 2019)

Ich bin selbstständig und möchte gerne ein Dienstrad von Commencal (Meta TR 29 2019), leasen.


Ich suche einen Bikeshop/ Fahrradhändler der bereit wäre mir das Bike zu bestellen und dann über einen der renommierten Anbieter zu verleasen, welcher wäre mir egal.


Ich habe schon bei Commencal direkt angefragt, aber da die nicht in Deutschland vertreten sind, funktioniert das nur über einen deutschen Händler.

Ich denke (hoffe) es gibt da sicherlich Händlereinkaufspreise, die das ganze akzeptabel machen.


Würde mich über eine positive Antwort freuen und wäre auch bereit einen Unkostenanteil selber zu tragen, so dass es sich für beide Seiten rechnet


----------



## saturno (11. Januar 2019)

commenacal vertreibt doch nur direkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tortelli_de (11. Januar 2019)

Richtig - deshalb brauche ich auch einen deutschen Bikeshop/Fahrradhändler der das Rad bestellt und mir dann verleast


----------



## saturno (11. Januar 2019)

tortelli_de schrieb:


> Richtig - deshalb brauche ich auch einen deutschen Bikeshop/Fahrradhändler der das Rad bestellt und mir dann verleast




hm, direktvertrieb heißt hersteller (direkt zum) endkunden und nicht hesteller - händler - kunde...........................


----------



## tortelli_de (11. Januar 2019)

Das heißt aber nicht, dass Commencal keine Räder an Händler verkauft (zu Händlereinkaufspreisen) - es gibt ja in einigen Ländern auch Commencal Importeure, -händler, nur eben in Deutschland nicht.
Wenn Du also ein Commencal als Dienstrad nutzen willst, brauchst du einen deutschen Händler über den das Leasing abgewickelt wird.
Hoffe das die ganze Sache jetzt klarer ist...ach ja, ich suche immer noch...


----------



## gonzo79 (12. Januar 2019)

Commencal bietet keine Händler Konditionen für Deutschland, deshalb auch keine Händler! 
Sie sind wie YT, Canyon etc ein Direktversender! 
Wenn dir also ein Händler das Bike bestellt, zahlt er den Preis, der im Webshop angegeben ist plus die Vermittlungsgebühr beim Leasinganbieter (Jobrad beispielsweise )
Ich sehe da den Nutzen für den Händler nicht! 
Warum muss es unbedingt das Commencal sein?


----------



## tortelli_de (12. Januar 2019)

Ich stell mal ein Screenshot von der Mailantwort, die ich auf meine Anfrage bei Commencal bekommen habe, ein.
Vielleicht glaubt ihr dann, dass es sehr wohl Händlerpreise gibt.


----------



## ilten (14. Januar 2019)

Wäre es nicht zielführender mit diesen Informationen zu einem in der Nähe Deines Wohnorts befindlichem Fahrradhändler zu gehen der Jobrad Leasing anbietet, und diesen direkt zu fragen?


----------



## tortelli_de (14. Januar 2019)

Das habe ich auch schon probiert, ist extrem zeitraubend und nervig jedesmal wieder zu erklären worum es geht und bisher hatte ich auch keinen Erfolg


----------



## tortelli_de (5. Februar 2019)

Aktuelle Statusmeldung:
Dank der Vermittlung von Saturno habe ich einen freundlichen Bike Händler gefunden, der das Rad über Commencal bestellt hat.
Jobrad hat auch geklappt


----------



## MaxVanBaden (8. Februar 2019)

Genialer Thread, genau das gleiche Anliegen habe ich auch!

Auch ich möchte ein Commencal über Jobrad leasen und bin auf der Suche nach einem entsprechenden Händler.

Falls Ihr auch mir weiterhelfen mögt, freue ich mich über eine Vermittlung!

Vielen Dank und Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tortelli_de (8. Februar 2019)

Schreib doch mal Saturno an, der hat mich vermittelt


----------



## hundertklar (29. Februar 2020)

Servus! Ich such auch noch jemanden der Commencal anbieten kann. Allerdings über bikeleasing


----------



## pinnback (24. September 2020)

Geil, dass man echt zu JEDEM Thema ne sinnvolle Antwort hier findet (und sinnlose Kommentare wie z.b: "muss es unbedingt Commencal sein  )! Werde das mal bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens versuchen. Gibt ja eigentlich keinen Grund dagegen, der macht sein Geld und ich bekomm mein Commecal CLASH  )


----------



## Hackl67 (29. September 2020)

Falls jemand einen Händler in Deutschland kennt bzw. Kontakt zu einem Händler hat, gerne Bescheid geben! Ich bin noch auf der Suche


----------



## michael66 (29. September 2020)

Bike Components bietet jetzt neuerdings auch Commencal an,keine Ahnung ob die Jobrad oder ähnliches machen.


----------



## pinnback (29. September 2020)

Also mein Shop macht es wohl für mich als gefallen...

bike components macht auch kompletträder von commecal mit jobrad! Haben mir auf meine Mail geantwortet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggot602 (5. März 2022)

Nur kurz zur Info, weil ich auch lange gesucht habe, hab hier in München jetzt einen kleinen Händler gefunden, der Commencal als Job Rad / Bike Leasing anbietet: https://twoon.de/

Super netter Kerl, der sich das gerade alles noch auf aufbaut, hab mir gestern bei ihm mein Meta abgeholt.


----------



## Bikeshop-Landau (6. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

über uns bekommt ihr neuerdings auch Commencal Bikes. Leasing und Finanzierung ist über die üblichen Anbieter möglich. Alles auch auf Distanz... Versand ist auch kein Problem

Gruß


----------

